# Bad Blue Merle Collie



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here and I desperately need help! We have a 4 year old Blue Merle Collie dog (neutered). He's a rescue dog and we have had him since he was 2. The previous owners apparently got rid of him because of his aggression with other dogs, however there is also the suspicion that he was neglected in his previous home.
Shortly after we got him I took him to dog training classes and, like most collies, he was very clever and quick to learn, however he was very aggressive with the other dogs there and, over the months, this behaviour became worse until I had to stop taking him as it was becoming evident he was getting extremely upset and stressed out about it.
To cut a very long story short he is fine with other dogs when he is out exercising as long as they keep away from him. He will do everything he can to avoid them. When he is being walked on his lead he pulls on his lead and barks and snarls at other dogs. Off the lead he is fine as long as they keep away from him. 
We've managed his behaviour very well over the last two years with the help of a behaviourist after I stopped the training, but in the last two months we have had two occasions where small dogs have run up to him during his run and he has attacked them. He didn't, to our knowledge, cause any injuries to the dogs, but he did imobilise them temporarily and (obviously) scared them. Normally, when a dog appears to approach him we put him on his lead, or hold him by the collar and ask the dog owner to call their dog away as ours is scared, however on these two recent occasions the other dogs were too quick in running over and our dog didn't respond to my voice as he normally does.
The other, slightly less serious, but actually more annoying problem we have with him is with our elderley cat; he hates her coming into the house and stalks her until she either lies down somewhere or goes out again. He head buts her and she just hisses at him, but this has gone on for TWO YEARS and it extremely disruptive when we are trying to settle down for the evening because he simply won't leave her alone. It sounds mildly amusing, however he chases her whenever possible and this results in things being knocked over (my laptop ended up on the floor tonight!). I know that collies love to chase things, but he doesn't chase her when they are both outside!
So sorry to make such a long plea on my first posting, but I really don't want to have him re-homed because he had difficulty finding a home before we found him as people didn't like his different coloured eyes. He is generally a loving and affectionate dog who is excellent with our 5 year old daughter, but he won't seem to accept his place in the "pack" and it's a constant battle to stop him from trying to be the leader.
HELP!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Rach and welcome to the forum

sounds though you are pretty experienced - have you considered using a short house line with the house/cat problems?


----------



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooh, please tell me more about that


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

You have a line attached to the collar - - like a lead - but longer and lighter - a piece of wahing line works well when the dog does anything undesirable a sharp tug it makes it easier to pull the line and draw her and her attention attention away - a firm NO at the same time (I was once told dogs don't understand NO - lets hope its not true) - If she sits and stays on command I would order her to do this - not allowing her to move until you give the command - collies are clever - she sould soon get the message that her behavior is unaceptable .
regards
DT


----------



## MonkeyDog (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Rach

I don't want to sound harsh, but I really do think you need to keep him on a lead when you are out walking your boy. If I see an off lead dog I tend to take it as the dog is dog friendly and will allow mine to approach. This seems to be the way with most dog walkers I meet. I had my youngest on a lead for a while as we had recall issues and people would call their dogs back, same as I would do if I saw a dog on lead.

But I would take it as a positive that he hasn't hurt these dogs.

What you could try - though I am not a behaviourist or trainer so please take any advice I give in that light - is to teach a really solid 'leave it' command. I love clicker training and there are some excellent instructional videos on the internet if you google for 'clicker training leave command'. 

Combine that with a house line as suggested by DT and a 'long line' (Very long leads you can buy from any pet shop including [email protected]) when outside. That way you have physical and mental control.

Really you need to get to the route cause of the problem which is where a good behaviourist is very useful.

I am going to also mention TTouch. Normally I am quite skeptical of alternative therapies and don't put great weight on anecdotal evidence. However (anecdote alert!!!) I have seen the difference is some quite difficult dogs after TTouch. It is a benign therapy (if it doesn't work it is unlikely to do harm) and no more expensive than a behaviourist.

Hope some of this helps and hope I haven't offended with the 'keep him on lead' bit.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I had a blue merle and you have just discribed her to a TEE!... and i had her from 8 weeks old and she chased and barked at anything that moved.. a plastic bag even i find there a we bit harder to train tha border collies...

yeah i wouldnt let him of the lead better been safe than sorry i wouldnt let her of the lead unless i knew it was 100% dog free.

you got to be really firm with them i used to have a cat when we had her and when she did this i would stamp my foot and in thre deepest vioce say NO.. and she learnt it took a while.

thats why a lot theses dogs get dumped because there so full of life full of energy all the time like all collies they need to kept bizy..:biggrin5:

welll good luck hope things get better xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

My inlaws have got a Merle exactly the same, it's nervous aggression which is harder to deal with and I'm sorry I have no advice on this. My concern is about the dogs that yours has bitten, there will be a great deal of puppies around in the spring and summer which will almost certainly come to say hello, for your own piece of mind I would invest in a muzzle


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a blue merle (see avatar) and people keep telling me stories of aggresive blue merles but Finn is 3 and a half now and I'm yet to see any evidence of it. He'd run a mile from a fight, is often scared of perfectly friendly dogs and will go off the path and crawl through bushes to emerge further up the path simply to avoid some that are coming towards him. If another dog picks a fight with him, he growls a little, but will always take flight as the first option - tail between his legs and an expression of utter panic on his face. Desperately trying to make him a little braver though...

Have the same problem with the cat though! think that's just a collie trait rather than a merle trait, is it not? Happily my cat is quite chilled with both my dogs.

So sad that people didn't like his differently coloured eyes. it's the thing that provokes the most comments about finn when we're out on our walks. My experience has been that people love it.


----------



## Jackinthebox (Dec 2, 2008)

I use those long lines (10 metre) for normal walks, I let it drag along the floor behind him and he seems to always stay within that 10 metres of me and keeps checking back to see if Im still around, but whenever I've taken the lead off completly, he goes nuts and runs off every which way and as far as he can before I call him back (but I'm proud to say his recall is amazing ^_^) Seems to be a mental task for him I think, as the leads not dragging him down or too heavy or anything!


----------



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I've been back onto my behaviourist today and she's going to come out with us next week. I have also bought a muzzle and I took him for a walk on his lead today and popped it on when other dogs came towards us. 
The thing that is so sad is that when he is off his lead he does not go near other dogs and goes to great lengths to avoid them. It's just a handful of dogs that simply won't leave him alone; there is one dog that we regularly encounter which comes running over and runs around him barking. I have to stand with his head between my knees and keep him calm whilst the owner comes sauntering over and chases her dog round saying "ooh I can't catch him". These are the only times when he is aggressive and he so desperately wants to be left alone to play. 
My behaviourist has reassured me today that I am acting responsibly with him and that it is the other dog owners who do not have control of their dogs. She is confident that my boy is protecting his toy only (his frisby) which is why he won't let another dog approach it. As far as the cat is concerned it is her belief that he is attention seeking with us as he does not appear to behave badly towards the cat when they are alone together (I've often found them lying down near each other when I've left them) - we are giving the "ignore him" approach a try but if that fails (which I think it might!) I'll try with the long string.
My behaviourist thinks it would be a real shame to take his frisby game away from him because it's the hilight of his life, but we are going to rethink where we take him and try to find somewhere where there is better visibility so that we can't get little yapping dogs appearing from nowhere!
Wish me luck and thanks again everyone I will keep you posted!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad you took my advice about the muzzle, I know that half the time it isn't his fault but you only want one silly owner making a complaint and you could find yourself in court.
I know what you mean about other owners, my boy has got leg problems at the moment and can't play so other dogs coming over and winding him up are a nightmare.
Best of luck with him


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

hi. I have the same problem with one of my dogs. He is a rescue and not great when he meets other dogs. However he only really nips or barks. Again it is usually at dogs who insist on pursing him. Other owners need to have more control over their dogs, if they can see you recalling your dog away from another dog then they should have the sense to call their dog back. Small dogs are a problem for me and I go to great lengths to avoid them. You really have my sympathy. I used a muzzle for about a week, but now I don;t need to as he really is getting better (thank god).

With regards to the house, I would suggest 2 possible things 
* Does he have a bed downstairs? If he does then whenever the cat is around and he starts stalking her, I would tell him no and put him in the bed. I have my dogs beds in the lounge and I use this when the door bell rings or I have guests over (they've been known to bark at people and scare them) Putting him in his bed is not punishment it just gives you control and if the cat is around he has to stay there.
* Alternatively what about a spray collar? I've not had to use one, but they are supposed to be good when al else has failed. I'm sure your behaviourist can come up with something. 

Keep it going with your dog and don;t get too down about the walks. Easy to say but I've been there myself. My behaviourist has a pack of 10 dogs and this has been one of the key ways in rehabilitating them. Have you got anyone to walk with? where are you based? x


----------



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks again for your support! I live in sunny Devon so there are loads of great places I can take him, I just think I need to have an area that's a bit more open where I can see these little dogs coming!
My behaviourist and I are going out next Wednesday and I can absolutely guarantee you that we won't see another dog whilst we're out!!


----------



## McBride (May 27, 2010)

My Blue Merle Millie was recently attacked on lead two hundred yards from our home by a German Shepard cross, who was according to his owners, was accidentally let out by their youngest child. The wounds inflicted by the GS cross needed 17 stitches and cost around £700,00 in vet fee's (thank goodness for insurance).

At first I thought she had not been affected mentally by this, but as time has passed, she has steadily become more nervous of,off lead dogs. She is great with all her dog friends on and off lead, but growls at any unwanted attention from dogs running at her with out full supervision from there owners. Millie also avoids dogs she doesn't know, by hiding. 

At the time of Millie being attacked, Millie was wearing a Halti head harness, she wore this because she has a habit of pulling when wearing a regular collar. worst thing I could have ever done to her, because whilst being attacked Millie pulled away from the dog, which caused the Halti to shut her mouth tight, so she was unable to defend her self. I have no intentions of using a Halti head harness or putting a muzzle on her ever again 

Millie is great with my old grumpy cat who constantly use her nose as a pin cushion. 

I love Millie very much and would never dream of giving her up, I just wish dog owners who do not have full control of their puppies or full grown dogs, should be more responsible and not let their dogs off lead. This would make the dogie world a much safer place for us all 

Your dog may also have been attacked before you had it, this may be the reasons for this behaviour.


----------



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for your blue merle, that's awful. I have to say that whatever situation I am in with my dog I am always in control of him but it never ceases to amaze me how ignorant other people can be - for instance there is a collie that sometimes goes to the field where I run Louie and this dog just runs at every dog on the field and barks at them. Louie gets very upset and it usually ruins our walk, but this dog will run for ages to have a go at him. It's obvious to me that this dog is trying to "own" the field and is effectively shouting at all other dogs in the vacinity to say "this is my field, get lost", but the owner is just oblivious and stands there without any control at all. I end up having to shout at them to please take control of their dog - makes me so angry!!! Grrrr.
It's been a couple of years since I posted about my Louie and he really hasn't changed! Think we're stuck with his little quirks, bless him. Hope you poor dog gets over the attack, but like you say - I think this is what happened to mine when he was a pup.


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

rach2500 said:


> Thanks again for your support! I live in sunny Devon so there are loads of great places I can take him, I just think I need to have an area that's a bit more open where I can see these little dogs coming!
> My behaviourist and I are going out next Wednesday and I can absolutely guarantee you that we won't see another dog whilst we're out!!


Where abouts in Devon are you? Cos you are discribing a blue merle collie to a tee that I see out when I am with my lot.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a temperamental malamute so understand the annoyance of other dogs that are under no control. Places like dartmoor and cann woods work well when you go into the thick of it it's very rare you see dogs. It's been a year since this post so by now you've probably worked your ways around some things, it's good you see a behaviorist and haven't given up on him, I say well done to you :thumbup:


----------



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi dvnbiker, I'm in Dawlish.

SpringerHusky. Thank you for your support! We have to manage the situation but I don't think we'll ever sort him out, only hope he calms down a bit as he gets older. He is our responsibility and if we didn't have him then I don't think anyone else would so he's stuck with us and visa versa! He's a very loving boy and he is excellent with our 6 year old daughter and her friends so I suppose there are always those plus sides to him!


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

then yes I know you, I suspect you live near or on an estate where all the houses are white and you walk through the parkland that is on quite a slope with trees on it. 

I suspect I also know the little dogs that you are referring to because I have had problems with a particular one running in on my dogs on several occasions barking furiously - to be honest i have got fed up with the amount of dogs around our area that are not under control and have therefore started to walk elsewhere where the only people we meet now are people who know how to control their dogs. 

One my dogs doesnt appreciate dogs running in on him and this particular dog has now scared the living daylights out of my youngster so that she will now bark at any little dog she sees so I really do sympathise with you. Have you tried walking down the Newhay by the church? nice flat field where you can see who is coming in etc from both entrances which would give you more warning about any dog that may cause you a problem.


----------



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, what a small world! Yes that's us! To be honest, we have spent that last few months walking him on his lead to get away from all the other dogs (and also because he hurt his paw being a bit over zealous with his running and had to take it easy for a few weeks), but now the sun is out again we've started running him on the field again and yes, like you say, you have to be constantly on the look out for dogs appearing from nowhere. Thanks for the tip, I shall try the other field you mention. I also find the field at the leisure centre is nice for seeing what's coming, but not when it's too busy (and it's covered in poo too which infuriates me - gives us responsible dog owners such a bad name!) If you see us out and about give us a shout!


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

ha ha definitely a small world. You may see us out as we have three collies, 2 black & white boys and one red & white girlie. If i do walk in the area I tend to walk them separately as we dont seem to attract quite so much attention from other dogs with just walking one of them.

Might have to try the leisure centre field as well - never been up there despite living here for 9 years.


----------



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

Think I've seen your girl, not sure about the boys. Yeah, the leisure centre isn't bad for alround visibility and there's plenty of room to run up there, but it can get quite busy and, like I say, there's lots of poop everywhere! I shall keep an eye out for you in the future!


----------

